

Machine Learning Is Not As Cool As It Sounds - achompas
http://teddziuba.com/2008/05/machine-learning-is-not-as-coo.html

======
drats
Sorry but text extraction is interesting and uses machine learning in its own
right.

[http://tomazkovacic.com/blog/14/extracting-article-text-
from...](http://tomazkovacic.com/blog/14/extracting-article-text-from-html-
documents/)

------
cschmidt
As someone who builds machine learning models, I have to agree. Cleaning up
the data takes 90% of the time, and the fun of building models is all too
quick.

Also, I think the post should just call it R, not GNU R. It is GPL, but not a
GNU project.

